# Here vs "thefragtank.ca"??



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello,
Still being relatively new in GTA, trying to check out all the resources.. 
Where are the majority of people "talking" about reef tanks? Here or thefragtank.ca? Any thoughts?

Jeremy


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Jeremy
Good thread...Tagging along...i have found thefragtank.ca to be more active nonetheless this site has its own advantages being in GTA...


----------



## jeremyan7 (Nov 30, 2017)

That's great.. I'll check them out too...


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

Agreed. Both have it's advantages but when it comes to buying and selling if your not in the london/Kitchener area fragtank is no good. me being in the east end I prefer here. Information on both is useful and active.


----------

